# best 3x3 Lubix cube



## stevecho816 (Nov 12, 2011)

Post your opinions on the best 3x3 Lubix cube. (not including the elite)


----------



## emolover (Nov 12, 2011)

Although I dont have any Lubix cubes, I have felt them all. In my opinion the best one is the Lubix Zhanchi is the best closely followed by the Linyun II.

Or what would be better in my opinion is to buy the lube and get a normal cube so you can do the mods yourself but use the good lube that lubix is. 

**God I am a hypocrite**


----------



## Godmil (Nov 12, 2011)

I've got the Ultimate GuHong, LunHui, and ZhanChi. Think I'd go for the ZhanChi.


----------



## mrw (Nov 13, 2011)

lingyun if you want super fast. Every zhanchi ive felt is fast but not as fast as every lingyun ive felt, and the lingyuns ive felt cut more.


----------

